# Watch from sam from NCIS?



## willem6 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,
I am new at this forum.

Just looking at NCIS Los angeles,and can someone tell what watch sam have ?
thanks

















Thanks


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

willem6 said:


> Hello,
> I am new at this forum.
> 
> Just looking at NCIS Los angeles,and can someone tell what watch sam have ?
> ...


not sure about the watch but sure seems like Cool J has been eating his vitamins..


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

suunto X-lander for LLcoolJ :think:;-)


----------



## Charco (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes nice muscles.


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

it's the Suunto X-Lander Military Edition.

very cool watch


----------



## willem6 (Jan 10, 2010)

withthesword said:


> it's the Suunto X-Lander Military Edition.
> 
> very cool watch


Hello,
Thanks for the answer.
Is this de Suunto X-lander Military version? Or a other version?
Thanks


----------



## willem6 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,tha watch from Sam on NCIS

Is this the Suunto Core All Black Military Watch?









or the Suunto X-Lander All Black Military Watch









I think its the Core Military?


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

for me it's the X-lander...;-)


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

100% positive it's the X-Lander Military.

there's a remote possibility it's the X-Lander Limited Edition, but that's unlikely, since it's much easier to get a mil-lander.

@willem6 - it's definately the mil-lander. you can tell from the x-lander form factor head, and the unique mil-lander strap, which has the locking keeper for the strap. also the rotating bezel on the mil-lander doesn't have the luminous markers on the bezel like the A/B Core.

[edit]here is a HIRES version of your photo, which clearly shows the mil-lander:


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

I've only caught a couple episodes but I noticed in last night's Sam (LL Cool J) was no longer wearing a Suunto X-Lander Military. Towards the beginning there are a couple decent shots of what appears to a Luminox 8802 Navy Seal 20th Anniversary Graphite Dial EVO. This is very similar to the watch "G" (Chris O'Donnell) wears which I believe is also an EVO Anniversary (different variation); at least a couple of the other main characters (Kensi and Dominick) wear Luminox as well . I've got nothing against Luminox stuff, but much like their presence in G.I. Jane I find myself wondering, would a real SEAL ever wear something that, strictly for the sake of marketing, said SEAL on it (in the show LL's character is a former SEAL)?


----------



## crusz (Nov 22, 2007)

Not sure what these two are either.


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

higher rez photo of the lady in red. looks like some kind of Luminox EVO model:


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

it looks like this 'Tony' character wears a variety of watches including:

Omega PO









Rolex No Date Sub









Some kind of 20th Anniversary Luminox









that's all i can see so far

i'll keep scoping around for anything else that might pop up


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

100% the watch LL is wearing is a Mil-lander. I had one of those and flipped it.

Very nice watch, great feel, but never bonded to it. 

I love how easy Suunto makes it to change out the batteries.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Luminox Ultimate Seal 8251


----------

